# Guard Dogs



## Chris Ethelstan (Aug 9, 2009)

I have learned a little about guard dog breeds and they are some of the working category breeds. Apart from schutzhund, all of the breed would likely be great Personal Protection Dogs.

I want to know how their guarding abilities differ from each other. That will be in terms of alertness, aloofness, strength, speed, endurance, bite force etc.

Some of the guard dogs I know are:-
1. GSD










2. Doberman Pinscher











3. Rottweiler










4. Bullmastiff











5. Fila Brasileiro











6. Presa Canario











7. Cane Corse










8. English Mastiff










I am interested in guard dogs and someday I might have one. For now I want to gain as much information possible on them.

Also, which are the 8 mentioned breeds are most efficient to least efficient at guarding if compared amongst each others.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

From my way of thinking, there is a reason the military and law enforcement agencies primarily use Shepherd type dogs. The GSD is the most prevalant, the Belgian Malinois a close second, with a smattering of Dutch Shepherds. You may still see the occasional Rottie or Doberman, but they are the exception rather than the rule. 

DFrost


----------

